# Taking the Holiday Decorations Down?



## Jules (Dec 27, 2022)

When do you take your tree and decorations down?  

Part of your answer may be when you put them up.

I put the decorations up on Dec 11th and they’ll be put away on Jan 2nd.  

Do you have special containers to pack the ornaments in?


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2022)

To be blunt - when I feel the time is right - for both. I have a small storage closet in the basement where they get put away.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 27, 2022)

Jules said:


> When do you take your tree and decorations down?
> 
> Part of your answer may be when you put them up.
> 
> ...


The wife started today as we speak...should take her about 2 days, doing a little each day..

We have large cardboard boxes for storage and will have to replace a couple this year.


----------



## CallMeKate (Dec 27, 2022)

We're doing most of the indoor things today.  The tree itself will be in a day or two, and the outside things most likely on Saturday because it will be a little warmer.  Yes, I have storage bins for everything and it's always nice to get it done and put away again.  I love decorating but undecorating is a whole other story.


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2022)

In the house I grew up in, the family across the street put up their tree on Christmas eve and the day after Christmas, it was outside for garbage pick-up. I guess they didn't want that filthy thing inside any longer than necessary.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 27, 2022)

I like to linger and take the tree down at a much later date. The lights are on outside until after New Year's. These somehow allow the feeling of Christmas to stay with us for a few more days.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 27, 2022)

Now that we have our Christmas at one of the daughters houses, we haven't put up a Christmas tree in several years.


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2022)

How many of you have switched to environmentally friendly artificial trees? I can't say the exact year my family changed over, but I never remember having a real tree in the Victorian house that my parents bought in 1975.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2022)

Yes I only ever have fake trees.. they're very big and realistic, unlike those fake 'twig like'' trees we had when I was a kid... but this year I couldn't be bothered getting it down from the attic.. too much hard work on my own..

I'll be taking the Mantelpiece decorations down within the next few days. I usually wait until after New Years Eve, but I've not got anyone visiting between then and now, so I might as well get them put away... .

On the way home today..in the dark and pouring rain..I stopped off in  town and bought 3 big storage boxes.. one to be used for all the new decs I got this year..


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 27, 2022)

He, he!  I never put any up in the first place so I guess the problem as when to take them down is really no problem at all.  Lucky me!


----------



## Llynn (Dec 27, 2022)

Everything (there really aren't very many) will be down this week except for my man cave where I never take them down. I just unplug the lights.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 27, 2022)

debodun said:


> How many of you have switched to environmentally friendly artificial trees? I can't say the exact year my family changed over, but I never remember having a real tree in the Victorian house that my parents bought in 1975.


We switched to an artificial tree some years back. So much easier and for those whose miss the fragrance of a real tree, what I've done is visit a real tree lot and they usually give you for free some branches that I put in a few vases around the house.


----------



## Conce (Dec 27, 2022)

Jules said:


> When do you take your tree and decorations down?
> 
> Part of your answer may be when you put them up.
> 
> ...


Never put them up! So glad I made the right choice. Once a year this decision comes. I ALWAYS win. Great way to start the new year.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 27, 2022)

The day after Epiphany.  This is now the actual 12 Days of Christmas.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 27, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> The day after Epiphany.  This is now the actual 12 Days of Christmas.


I have minimal decorations to pack away and I do it on Twelfth Night too.


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 27, 2022)

I didn't even bother to put any out this year.  No one came by.
I have a red wreath of bells that i keep year round up on my fireplace mantle.

It adds a pop of color to my mostly beige and blue TV room.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2022)

The only decorations I put out are a selection of my collection of snowmen.  have lots. I keep them up all winter.   I  do put a few mure Christmasy things out on my apartment door. They will come down when I am in the mood....some time this week, I guess


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 27, 2022)

I am just happy that I haven't gone to the stores to buy 70% off Christmas decorations.  

But, my best friend decided to send me some decorations she made with my leftover fabric (wedding dress).    Lordy.....


----------



## jujube (Dec 27, 2022)

I've been known to un-decorate Christmas afternoon, but usually it's a day or so after.

I took most of the decorations down yesterday, the tree is denuded but I haven't got around to disassembling it yet.  I took the outdoor stuff down this afternoon.  I'm just waiting until it gets a little warmer in the garage before I put everything back in the plastic packers and heave them up to the top of the shelves.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 27, 2022)

Hardly worth taking them down _now_ is it, what with Christmas being so close an' all?


----------



## Jules (Dec 27, 2022)

My DGD may have set a record for taking the tree down.  When we were Facetiming on Xmas day, I kept looking for the tree.  She took it down at 9:30 a.m.


----------



## Remy (Dec 27, 2022)

We didn't have Christmas when I was a kid and I carried that into being an adult for way too many years. No tree. I hang ornaments on the wall and I have cute display items. All thrifted. I've decided to keep holiday/winter decor out for 6 months and spring/summer out for six months. So this stuff gets put away the end of march. Then the bunnies and chicks come out. I think I prefer the winter items. Deer stay out all year.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 27, 2022)

I take 'em all down after New Year's Day / by the 7th Jan. But I put away the Santa Clauses a day or 2 after Christmas.

I do have certain containers for all of it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 27, 2022)

Remy said:


> We didn't have Christmas when I was a kid and I carried that into being an adult for way too many years. No tree. I hang ornaments on the wall and I have cute display items. All thrifted. I've decided to keep holiday/winter decor out for 6 months and spring/summer out for six months. So this stuff gets put away the end of march. Then the bunnies and chicks come out. I think I prefer the winter items. Deer stay out all year.


That sounds great!


----------



## Remy (Dec 27, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I am just happy that I haven't gone to the stores to buy 70% off Christmas decorations.
> 
> But, my best friend decided to send me some decorations she made with my leftover fabric (wedding dress).    Lordy.....


WINCO Foods had 75% off holiday stuff yesterday. I bought a stuffed animal. Of coarse.

About the ornaments. Sounds like you perhaps don't like them much?


----------



## Ronni (Dec 28, 2022)

I adore the Christmas season!! It’s my most favorite time of the year! I can’t wait to decorate as soon as Thanksgiving is done with, though we do delay putting up the tree till the middle of December.

HOWEVER…..we are just as eager to get Christmas put away ASAP once we’re done with the get togethers! This year I started Christmas afternoon, and was done by midday the day after!!   I deal with all the decorations (every room has stuff) and Ron takes care of the tree, and puts the bins away once they’re packed up.

We both blitz the cleaning. I dust and pledge, he shop vacs all the pine needles and sweeps or vacuums all the floors and rugs, and then I mop.  We both breathe a sigh of relief when the house is restored!


----------

